# Can't unmute laptop



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi guys,

I cannot unmute my Lenovo X1 Carbon Laptop. It's as if the Fn Lock is permanently on. If I press F1, rather than unmute, it opens up a new browser tab with a help page. pressing Fn + Esc makes no difference and neither does disabling hot keys. I am running windows 10.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you control the mute with the mouse/trackpad?


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm not sure where to do that. I can slide the volume around but the mute light on my F1 key is on


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

I can click on the speaker icon which puts an 'x' on and removes it but the mute light on the keyboard remains on


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you toggle the [Fn] key as either Active or Inactive in the BIOS Setup? If so, try toggling it to the opposite of what it is now and see if it works for you then.


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

I did try but wasn't too sure how to to that


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Once you get in there, moving about is usually self-explanatory. If it has a GUI interface, simply use the mouse. If it's ASCII based, use the Arrow keys to move about and often [Enter] is used to make a selection. Be sure to "Save your settings" before exiting.


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

OK there was a parameter that I enabled from disabled. Now, I can change the volume or mute with my mouse but the function keys don't do anything


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

The function keys usually have two functions. For example, the [F1] function key is often used to call up Help when in a program, like Excel, Word or a web browser such as Google Chrome, Firefox and Edge. If there is a second little symbol on the function key, as is usually the case with a laptop keyboard, you would hold down the [fn] key down to the left of the [Spacebar] and then tap the Function key. For example, if there is a little mute symbol on the [F1] function key, hold down the [fn] key and then tap [F1] to toggle the mute On or Off. And when you do not hold down the [fn] while pressing [F1] then the [F1] would usually call up help in whatever program you are currently using.

Make sense, I hope?


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

Actually they do, they open a help tab again but this time I can't mute using F1 or Fn +F1


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Is the [fn] key disabled in the BIOS? If so, it won't work.


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes exactly so: My F1 Key has a loudspeaker mute function. Before I changed the BIOS the speaker was muted and the mute light was on on the key. Pressing F1 or Fn +F1 had the same effect of 'help'. Now I have changed the BIOS, the speaker is on. I can mute and change the volume with the mouse but the F1/Fn +F1 is the same, both bring up a help menu. The other alternative functions don't work either.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, sounds like a bad keyboard then. Replacement laptop keyboards usually start at around $20 on up to maybe $80 or so. For example: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...kw=Lenovo+X1+Carbon+Laptop+keyboard&_osacat=0

Be sure you use the exact model number when looking for a replacement though.

And of course if it's still under warranty, I'd contact Lenovo.


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

I did wonder if it might be the function key


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Could be but, each key on the keyboard was not designed to be easily replaceable. The whole keyboard is often easily replaceable. Check Youtube for a keyboard replacement video for your model laptop.


----------



## MickKnipfler (Sep 20, 2021)

OK I will do. Thanks for your help


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

No problem.


----------

